

The best open source CRM you'll find - kapauldo

I came across this today, this is better than sugar, better than achievo, and at least as good as salesforce:<p>http://www.fatfreecrm.com<p>it took me literally 2 minutes to get live.  sorry for the plug, but it's rare to find something so simple and turnkey, and i want to share the find. btw, it's built on ROR 2.3.2 or above.
======
weaksauce
What are your metrics for comparing it to salesforce? My company is thinking
about switching from sugar to salesforce and this is an interesting option if
it is indeed better.

------
karanbhangui
great find :)

